# Dungeon Siege 3 Demo und Gamepad



## Elrigh (15. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen, ich hab mir via Steam die Demo von Dungeon Siege 3 herunter geladen und festgestellt, dass mein Saitek Rumble Gamepad im Spiel nicht akzeptiert wird.
Bei anderen Spielen (Assassins Creed) funzt es einwandfrei.

Im Menü gibt es einen Punkt zur Aktivierung von Gamepadunterstützung, wenn ich den anwähle, das Menü verlasse und wieder Aufrufe ist die Aktivierung wieder rückgänig gemacht.
Ich hab auch das Gamepad vor dem Start des Spiels eingesteckt, es muss wohl eingesteckt sein bevor man startet, sonst erkennt DS3 gar keinen Pad.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2011)

Das Spiel erkennt soweit ich weis ausschliesslich nur die 360er Gamepads. Gibt aber eventuell eine Emulatorsoftware. Habe ich zumindest mal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Elrigh (15. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tip, aber leider bin ich soweit wie vorher.
Hab zwei Emulatoren getestet, der erste schmiert gleich ab, der Zweite mit dem Namen "TocaEdit" erkennt mein Pad und lässt es mich einwandfrei konfigurieren. Im Spiel aber selbes Problem. Kein Initbeep, der mir anzeigen soll, dass der Emulator aktiv ist, keine Reaktion auf das Pad im Spiel.

Morgen mach ich vielleicht noch einen Versuch mit Pinnacle Game Profiler.

Schon arm, wenn man in der heutigen Zeit nicht fähig ist, ein 08/15 Gamepad zu supporten. Spricht nicht grad für die Fähigkeiten der Programmierer.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Juni 2011)

Naja ist eben eine Konsolenportierung, da geben sich die Programmierer selten Mühe. Auch ein Grund warum ich mir das Spiel nicht zulegen werde. Die Steuerung per Maus/Tastatur soll mehr als nur mies sein. Und ein Gamepad wegen einem Spiel werde ich mir sicher nicht zulegen.

Aber schau mal hier rein. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Hard-und-Software-21/PC-Hardware-allgemein-9/XBox360-Controller-Emulation-Games-For-Windows-austricksen-7907809/
Viel Glück *beidedaumendrück*


----------

